#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  DIMY Win - TUV NORD - Pressure Vessel Software in English

## uros

Hi,



Please contact me if you can share DIMY Win from TUV Nord. I need it urgently. Thanks!See More: DIMY Win - TUV NORD - Pressure Vessel Software in English

----------


## pipetech

Hi

DId you manage to get hold DimY? I am also looking for it

Regards,

----------

